# Gyne. 10, Korasion 3. 29. Jahrgang, Oktober 2008.



## mssg

Hola a todos. 

¿Alguien podría decirme cuál es la traducción correcta de lo subrayado en la siguiente referencia bibliográfica?

Insulin-Resitenz: Welche klinischen, gynäkologischen und laborchemischen befunde sind bei Jugendlichen charakteristisch? Gyne. 10, Korasion 3. 29. Jahrgang, Oktober 2008.


Muchas gracias


----------



## Geviert

Gyne es el nombre de la revista de ginecología. Korasion es el nombre del suplemento especializado de la misma. Jahrgang es la año de publicación. (link).


----------



## mssg

Geviert said:


> Gyne es el nombre de la revista de ginecología. Korasion es el nombre del suplemento especializado de la misma. Jahrgang es la año de publicación. (link).



Gracias, Geviert.

¿Podrías decirme para qué sirve que diga Jahrgang sin la fecha?


----------



## Geviert

La fecha de la serie vigésimo novena es octubre 2008, más no se pone ¿o te refieres a mes y el día? Generalmente tampoco se pone. Con esos datos es suficiente para localizar el artículo, falta solo autor y número de página.


----------



## mssg

La  referencia completa es 

Patología más frecuente en familiares de pacientes con insulinorresistencia. Tomada de Giurgiovich A.J., Achával A., Scaglia H., Méndez Ribas J.M. _et al_., Insulin-Resitenz: Welche klinischen, gynäkologischen und laborchemischen befunde sind bei Jugendlichen charakteristisch? Gyne. 10, Korasion 3. 29. Jahrgang, Oktober 2008.

Lo que no me queda claro es si está bien traducir _ Gyne. 10, Korasion 3. 29. Jahrgang, Oktober 2008._ como 


*Gyne. 10, Korasion 3, año 29, octubre de 2008.
*

Gracias otra vez y disculpa mi insistencia.






Geviert said:


> La fecha de la serie vigésimo novena es octubre 2008, más no se pone ¿o te refieres a mes y el día? Generalmente tampoco se pone. Con esos datos es suficiente para localizar el artículo, falta solo autor y número de página.


----------



## Geviert

Podrías poner:

Gyne núm. 10, año 29, octubre 2008.


----------



## mssg

Gracias, Gievert, por tu paciencia.

Me has ayudado mucho.


----------

